
TerminusDB new open source release – 'unified model' database - LukeEF
https://medium.com/terminusdb/today-we-release-terminusdb-the-database-for-data-people-36cfd3f81d3f
======
chekovcodes
If you release a database nowadays, it better do something special for anybody
to care - this one does many special things. :-)

